# يمنع تركيب صحون الديجتال



## aihamxxxx (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لقد قرأت عن ريسيفر يعمل بدون دش ( طبق لاقط ) :28: يعتمد على مبدأ أمواج الجوال وبإمكانية إتصال إنترنت بسرعة 1 ميغا بايت :10: موجود في ألمانيا ولكن سعره غالي جدا ( أكثر من 1000 دولار ):11::11::11:

بصراحة الموضوع ضروري جدا وخاصةً في الأبنية الممنوع فيها تركيب الصحون وشبيهها:59:

سؤالي : في الديجتال العادي هل يمكن استقبال الإشارة بدون دش عاكس ؟؟:73:

لقد قمت بفك الإبرة فلم أجد فيها سوى هوائي عمودي وآخر أفقي وكلاهما بطول حوالي 2 سم 
فهل يمكن مثلا وضع مجموعة من الهوائيات بنفس الطول تغني عن العاكس ؟؟ ..... مثلا يعني
(لا تتضحكوا علي) :18: :18: :18:

مثلا لاقط على شكل بوق يجمع الإشارة في نهاية القمع ونأخذها بهوائيين عمودي وآخر أفقي 2سم؟؟

الرجاء ممن لديه أفكار يضعها لنستفيد


----------



## mrinimed (17 نوفمبر 2009)

merci


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الزملاء الأعزاء

الهوائى الطبق هو أحد أنواع الهوائيات

وكما ذكر الزميل العزيز . . . " قمت بفك الإبره . . فوجدت هوائى عمودى وآخر أفقى . . . . إلخ فهل يمكن وضع مجموعه من الهوائيات بنفس الطول . . . الخ

نعم ياأخى العزيز . . هذا النوع من الهوائيات موجود منذ زمن طويل ويســمى ياجى أنتينا Yagi Antenna ويعرفه أى مهندس إتصالات درس كورس هوائيات مبدئى .

وهذا الهوائى يشبه هوائى التليفزيون القديم بتاع القنوات الأرضيه ولكن باراته قصيره ويتكون من أربعة هوائيات متلاصقه وطبعا يكون متجها الى الفضاء باتجاه القمر.

وهناك نوع آخر يشــبه العدســات المكبره Magnifier البلاستيكيه ، وهو عبـاره عن فويل بلاستيك مثبت عليه دوائر الهوائى يتم لصقه على الزجاج ويسمى فرينل انتينا Fresnel Antenna . وهى نظريه علميه معروفه.

ولكن لماذا إنتشر الطبق ؟؟؟

لأننا شعوب تغوى المنظره ، ولازم العالم كله يعرف ان عندنا ديش . . . شعوب متخلفه.

إرجعوا إلى الكورس المبدئى للهوائيات ففيه نجد جميع أنواع الهوائيات.

تحياتى


----------



## aihamxxxx (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا أخي محمد عبد الرحمن جدا جدا لقد فاءلتني بكلامك:77::77::77:

أرجو إن كان بالإمكان تفصيل ممل وصورة إن أمكن عن النوع الأسهل تطبيقه لأني مضطر لتركيبه وصناعته بنفسي وأكرر شكرك:20::20:


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (18 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى العزيز

الحقيقه أنى لا أعمل فى هذا المجال ، ولكن لدى قدر من العلم يمكننى من الرد على بعض إستفسارات الزملاء.

أما إذا كنت تفكر فى تصنيع مثل هذا الهوائى فالأفضل أن تبدأ بهوائى موجود فعلا (أى تشترى هوائى من إحدى الشركات المنتجه له) ثم تقوم بتشـريحه وعمل ما يسمى "هندسه عكسيه" Reverse Engineering 
ثم تقوم بإنتاج نموذج تجريبـى وتشغيله تشغيلا فعليا ، فإذا نجح يمكنك البدء فى الإنتاج التجارى.

تحياتى


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (18 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى العزيز

ابحث فى جوجل عن :

yagi antenna

وعن

fresnel antenna 

ستجد الكثير من المعلومات المفيــده

تحياتى


----------



## aihamxxxx (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ما قصرت أخي محمد يافنان :63::63:


----------



## aihamxxxx (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الهوائي الوحيد الذي وجدته هو على شكل بوق 57 عمق و 35 قطر 
ويتم وضع الأقطاب في المركز
طبقته لكن عند وصل كابل الريسيفر لا يعطي قوة إشارة أو نوعية يعني ( 0) ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (19 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى العزيز

النصيحه كانت واضحه

يجب أن تحصل على هوائى منتج من شركه محترمه ومجرب وشغال.

وبعد ذلك تقوم بما أسميته "هندسه عكسيه" أى تشريح هذا الهوئى هندسيا وفعليا وتصنيع نموذج محليا ثم تشغيله وإختباره وإذا نجح يتم تصنيعه بكميات تجاريه.

أرجو أن تكون مداخلتى مفيده.

تحياتى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الدش الهدف منه أن يعمل كمرآة مقعرة لزيادة كسب الهوائى والذى يقاس بالديسيبل و كلما كانت قدرة الإرسال للقمر أضعف ،كان مستوى الإشارة أقل و يحتاج لتركيز مساحة أكبر من الإستقبال لرفع قيمة الإشارة المستقبلة
طبعا الكل يعلم أن هناك مقاسات مختلفة لقطر العاكس من 50 سم إلى 240 سم و كل مقاس له أقمار يستقبلها و أخر لا يستطيع وهذه حقائق علمية معروفة و مجربة 
كلما زادت قدرة القمر فى الإرسال و زادت حساسية وحدة الإستقبال المسماة LNB أمكن استخدام أطباق أقل قطرا
الإبر المشار إليها تسمى Dipole ونظرا لقصر طول الموجة قد يصعب استخدام Yagi لأن المسافة بين ال Dipole العلوى والسفلى ستكون مقارنة لطول الموجة
البوق المشار إليه يعمل كمحول موائمة لموائمة معاوقة الهواء لمعاوقة الهوائى Dipole 
بالنسبة لسؤال الأخ aihamxxxx عن وضع بوق أو مجموعة هوائيات أعتقد أن الإجابة أصبحت واضحة أن المطلوب تركيز كمية من الموجات توازى مساحة الطبق تماما كالضوء و أفضل طريقة و أكثرها كفاءة هو العاكس على شكل قطع مكافئ والمستخدم حاليا و استخدام أى وسيلة أخرى ستحتاج مساحة أكبر من مساحة الطبق
هذا الرابط به شرح Dipole
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parabolic_antenna
وهذا الرابط يشرح معادلة الكسب للطبق
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parabolic_antenna
وهى تقريبا = 10 × مربع قطر الطبق ÷ مربع طول الموجة وهذا يصعب تحقيقة بطرق أخرى
مثلا أصغر طبق 50 سم مع موجة طولها 2 سم يكون الكسب = 10 × 50 × 50 ÷ 4=6250 مرة
أى تحتاح اكثر من 1500 ياجى لتحقيق هذا الرقم


----------

